# L'il Red Wagon



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, I was reading the 1967 book _Slot Car Racing_ by Ed Radlauer to my five year old son. He saw the Lil Red Wagon there and asked if we could get him one. I said I'd look. So my question is, where can I get one? I see that Bad Dog Racing used to make 'em but he seems to be long gone. Also, Riggen HO used to make them but they seem to be sold out. Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers,

Todd


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TYCO made em and they can be had on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tyc...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item336e86e12b#ht_2798wt_952


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW Al, Tyco made two Red Dodge Wagon Trucks, and the first Tyco "S" version is actually the one that I'd call a copy of Bill "Maverick" Goldens -Little Red Wagon. The Later- Tyco Pro version, is shown in your eBay link....
FWIW, when I was a kid, I had the tyco S version, it was a sweet lil Truck :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- here's a link to one of the Tyco S versions, from a completed auction on eBay ....Little Red Wagon- original Version


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*LRW on Car Model Magazine cover*

Here is the same cut out as the Speed Secrets book.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> PS- here's a link to one of the Tyco S versions, from a completed auction on eBay ....Little Red Wagon- original Version


I restored and sold that one... found one a few months back that was just about perfect so I decided to let this one go. 
Here's another pic from when I first restored it









The new owner seems happy with it, it came nice I think


HO Models was making really nice kits of these a few years back. 
I put one on a tyco Wheelis chassis and decaled her up.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

made one out of Tyco's second version too


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Jimmy, that decaled up one looks AWESOME :thumbsup:
BTW- I was watching your auction, and really would have liked to own your restored one, but I'm on a very limited budget, and as usual, those Tyco S LRW's go for a pretty penny :-( too rich for my blood.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get one of the last one's from Ron recently. He did a limited run I believe, which may have turned out to be his LAST run period. It was just about 1 year ago.

Good stuff.

:hat:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have the paper version from the magazine, still un-folded

Boosted


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

i got a test shot one of ebay a few years ago i think they were third release from johnny lighting that never came out also got the astro martin


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Scott over on Planet of Speed had that Auto World article with the Lil Red Wagon cut out on his old slot car site. You can find it archived here:

Wayback machine link

Thanks Scott. I might try making it out of sheet styrene instead of paper some day. Could modify it easily enough to fit a modern chassis as well.

Todd


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Times like this really make me miss Bruce. 

He offered everything under the sun and too quality casting. 

We miss you Bruce


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Times like this really make me miss Bruce.
> 
> He offered everything under the sun and too quality casting.
> 
> We miss you Bruce



:thumbsup: & I second the motion !!! Neal :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bruce was aces, no doubt. A legend.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tossedman said:


> Scott over on Planet of Speed had that Auto World article with the Lil Red Wagon cut out on his old slot car site. You can find it archived here:
> 
> Wayback machine link
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that link. I just went and downloaded the majority of the linked pictures on that page. Nice stuff.

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, I easily won the eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/22089766532...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2798wt_952 that I had noted earlier. and for a steal at that. thank you for not bidding it up!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

That is a nice one

Boosted


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

alpink said:


> well, I easily won the eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/22089766532...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2798wt_952 that I had noted earlier. and for a steal at that. thank you for not bidding it up!


You outbid me, wasn't paying attention I guess.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in future, if you are interested in an item I post up, please message me, email me or plain say in the thread that you are interested in bidding. having heard no interest from you, I figured I would try to get it at a bargain. I am sorry that you didn't win this one. I do have a resin edition that needs some finishing if you want it. I think I PMed you regarding that.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> having heard no interest from you, I figured I would try to get it at a bargain


this funny!

the whole thread is about his interest in the car.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slotking said:


> this funny!
> 
> the whole thread is about his interest in the car.


please post up his direct interest in THAT PARTICULAR AUCTION! 










PLEASE?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The trick truck, while close, is not the same thing...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in fact, I count exactly 3 posts by tossedman to this point. one claiming that he might recreate the paper cutout from styrene and one pointing out that i did win in his lapse of concentration.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> please post up his direct interest in THAT PARTICULAR AUCTION!


Do not have to, you knew what he was looking for for his kid, you could not PM him "hey here a good buy!" ?

Sorry, it just me i guess.

When i saw what he wanted, i sent him some links even though I would like to get 1 as well


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and it could have remained a secret who won it based on the fact that few know my eBay IDs (yes, multiple IDs). if I hadn't been forth coming with this information your small mind wouldn't know anything about it. now would you?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

highest bidder wins, period.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

dance all you want, does not change the facts:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Al

sorry, I missed that you did post a link!
My bad
your good


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the facts that this is none of your business? 
that fact that I did post up the auction for ALL to see while it was still live
which fact are you trying to discredit me with?
or are you not trying to discredit me.
are you NOT trying to make me look bad in front of everyone reading these posts?

what is YOUR agenda?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

see below your last post


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and I was typing in anger during your apology. 
I apologize to you as well

no foul?


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

tossedman said:


> Hey, I was reading the 1967 book _Slot Car Racing_ by Ed Radlauer to my five year old son. He saw the Lil Red Wagon there and asked if we could get him one. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Todd


*Get the boy a Johnny Lightning, he'll Love it. It's the best Little Red Wagon out there!* :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I admit, sometimes I skim to fast!
I missed your link to ebay.

then say you 2nd post on getting it and thought was your 1st post on it.
1 reason I prefer talking over text

sorry again


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

BTW

you Said


> I was typing in anger


None of this toy stuff should anger anyone! it is bad for you!
Just shake your head and laugh while thinking "what an idiot"

you will live longer!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

no worries, no harm, no foul.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and I do have a resin replica of the die cast toy, that Full Flaps posted, right in front of me. as I PMed and posted, I would make this available to tossedman.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey guys, all is good. No worries Al. I got another body from another guy on here who PM'ed me. It's one of Bad Dog's bodies and it's paid for already. I wasn't paying any attention to auction as it closed and Al won it fair and square. No hard feelings and I like the newer one better anyways as it'll run on a newer chassis. Al's offered me the other body he has as he's mentioned. There's a Johnny Lightening on the way as well. Thanks for all the input guys. Got what I wanted.

Todd


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all's well that ends well. the folks here are incredible about looking out for one another and I'm sure that is all slotking was about too. no harm no foul.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Well I'm glad thats solved. Hey Al does somebody do a resin repop of that J/L? I wouldn't mind getting one if they do. Then the next question is does anyone do the decals for it?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll bet Road Race Replicas or Pattos has the decals. i think i have an original set of 1/24 scale, I'll have to have a look. I'll post up a couple pics of the resin body i have here tomorrow. i don't remember who i got it from. it has no specific mounting system and lots of room for about any chassis. maybe i should make a rubber mold from it?


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Patto's has the decals in any scale you want.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Get on that mold Al! Well not really if I'm the only one who wants one it isn't worth the expense. Buuut if you ever do let me know. I'd really like one.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the one i have has a super charged engine with a top hat intake. i think i will change it to injector tube intakes as i recall that being the original? I am going to make a mold of it. no reason not to.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

1970AMX said:


>


Your right! Do it, let me know!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> I am going to make a mold of it. no reason not to.


I'd take one myself...There's been a couple of variations floating around. I picked this body up years ago, didn't have a tailgate...



The rollcage from the diecast will also fit...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bruce was making those... you can get the tailgate and the interior from one of the diecasts... it's what Bruce used to model his. Also, you can grind out that motor and use the nice chrome one that comes on the diecast. I made up some posts and mounted on a JL t-jet chassis


here's one I did up


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice job vj. Sweet!

Al put me in for one as well.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree, I wish I had bought more from Bruce


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

PM me if you would like decals for the little red wagon. I have some left over from doing my one!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the resin I have from another creator with a the JL kit in background. 










I am considering using the die cast kit for the new mold rather than revamp the resin.
thoughts?
I will find velocity stacks and place them in the forward part of the bed as the pics of the real McCoy show. looks like I'll have to raise the bed some too for chassis clearance.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Hot Wheels 37 Ford Passing Gasser has some chrome stacks...RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Which ever works best for you Al. I'm liking the die cast my self, because the motor is further ahead in the bed and you could get the correct intake system on it. I've already opened up one of the Hot Wheels that RM mentioned and I have the motor sitting here. I cut the headers off of it but the rest motor is fine. If you want it say so and I'll get it off to you for the project.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TGM, I like your style, PM sent. thank you, al.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the wheel wells on the resin version, and can't tell if the die cast is the same or the larger openings as found on some JL versions. These bodies are cool with the motor delete option and a tonneau cover over the bed. Opening up the bed allows it to be slammed pretty good too. I did one for Jerry (win43) a ways back...





















This was one of Bruce's castings.. I've got one more somewhere around here, minus the engine. I started it and never got around to finishing it.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

The motor will be on it's way within the next day or two. I love it when a plan comes together! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I built this one and sent it off to my bud Wes.










Have a couple more of these bodies by Bruce and need to build a gloss red and Candy Apple Red for myself some day.

Great Little Red Wagons everyone! They are COOL...yEAH!

Bob...popin' a wheelie in my chair right now...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang. Another One I shoulda bought. Looking good Zilla!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow!!! That is one great looking junkyard Dave!!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bill "Maverick" Golden and the LRW were making an appearance at Milan (MI) Dragway in the early 90's. I took my 1/24 BZ and my TYCO Red Wheelie for him to autograph them. I figured I would be waiting for hours to get near him. There was NO ONE near his pits! I walked right up, showed him the cars, and he graciously autographed them for me. One of his crew men had never seen either one. Ho took several pictures of the cars.




























The picture is of him "re-autographing" the 1/24 car. I had it displayed with no cover. When I went to dust it, the autograph wiped off!! He again graciously autographed it.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

can anyone ID this for me?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

kiwidave has one.Page 4,Post 51. Maybe he can help ya out
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like one of Bruce's casting. 

Aka Trax Hobbies. 


May he R.I.P.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

alpink said:


> can anyone ID this for me?


Is that one of Bruce's resin copy of the TYCO "Trick Truck"?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep Bruce's casting. Same as my one Al. I just swapped out the motor and headers for some chrome diecast parts.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

got the chrome velocity stacks from TGM today. thanks man! won't get to the project until next week. I will try to post up progress pics along the way.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I now have one of Bruce's Big Dawg L'il Red Wagons. Thanks Neal!

Who knew a simple request like this one would spark such interest.

Todd


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> PM me if you would like decals for the little red wagon. I have some left over from doing my one!


Decals arrived in the mail today Dave. In a big pile of Christmas cards. Thanks! I thought, who's sending us a card from New Zealand? All the Kiwis I know are here or in Oz. Then it all came back. Guess I owe a pint now mate.

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

My pleasure Todd have fun with them. Yep pint it is then!

Cheers Dave.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

revisit


----------

